# Lord Coe says wear wellies



## tiggs (17 July 2012)

Article in Telegraph says spectator area at Greenwich currently waterlogged.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...ure-going-to-equestrian-or-rowing-events.html


----------



## combat_claire (17 July 2012)

As I have just commented on the article he expects those of us who (shock horror!) live well outside the capital to either bring our wellies and then with no left luggage facility carry our spare shoes as well as everything else we needed for a night away or look like a complete tit catching the train and travelling across central London wearing wellies...


----------



## longdog (17 July 2012)

Talk about stating the bleedin' obvious!
With the weather we've had this summer, my waterproof boots haven't yet had a day off!


----------



## Bernster (17 July 2012)

Horses in wellies too? Bit worrying it's waterlogged, but still on.  Hmmm.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (17 July 2012)

I was basically planning on wearing country boots anyway, I really don't think we will that stupid on the transport, have you seen some of the country fashion in town, we are just ahead of the times,,,when they had the wireless festival a lot of people wore wellies then, I for one am going to be wearing, red, white and blue an proudly wearing my wellies or country boots on the train, I'm proud of my country look, and I may clean my boos tho....


----------



## weevil (17 July 2012)

If the olympics are like any other horsey event I expect the majority of the crowd will be wearing Dubarry's, regardless of the weather conditions...


----------



## Kick On (17 July 2012)

Put it like this, just wear correct footwear for walking around field and you'll be fine. If you're going wear flip flops or heals - D'OH!


----------



## Judgemental (17 July 2012)

In my humble opinion, if it rains like it''s been raining up to the 30 July, the first day of the Equestrian Olympics, the FEI may have no choice but to postpone until, say last week August First week September. 

We are normally guaranteed to have some good weather in that period and the period that in my humble opinion the whole games should have been set.

Also the equestrians should not be in London, it's of rural origins and therefore should be seen to contribute to the rural economic infrastructure, where ever!


----------



## Jenni_ (17 July 2012)

weevil said:



			If the olympics are like any other horsey event I expect the majority of the crowd will be wearing Dubarry's, regardless of the weather conditions...
		
Click to expand...

This haha! 

Dubarrys and shorts if it's sunny, Dubarrys and jeans if it's not!


----------



## Judgemental (17 July 2012)

Has anybody carried out a Geophysical examination of the cross country track. I wonder? clearly nobody has considered that it is a surburban park with folk picnicing, dropping of glass, cutlerly this that and the other and the like, over many many many years which slowly ingests beneath the turf and remains undisturbed. So if it's wet and gets 'deep' we all know what 'deep' means, I wonder if the organisers know, will hoof meet such detritus at 30+ mph. I hope not!

I nearly forgot sharp large stones too. 

This whole thing about the equestrian olympics being held in a surburban London park is really very irritating.


----------



## Bedlam (17 July 2012)

I wore wellies on the tube for the first time ever on Saturday going to and from Hyde Park to see Bruce Springsteen. I promise you that no one will bat an eyelid


----------



## Judgemental (17 July 2012)

I don't belieeeve it!

A reliable fellow poster has PMed me to say that the Equestrian Olympics are being held in a suburban London park, because of the unique photo opportunity there is at the top of the hill.

Oh come on, this really cannot be real.

A photo opportunity, a photo opportunity for what!

Certainly not equestrian sport or the rural economic infrastructure.


----------



## Kick On (17 July 2012)

Well IMHO i think its a brilliant venue, and i think everyone will say so after the event.


----------



## Kat (17 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			In my humble opinion, if it rains like it''s been raining up to the 30 July, the first day of the Equestrian Olympics, the FEI may have no choice but to postpone until, say last week August First week September. 

We are normally guaranteed to have some good weather in that period and the period that in my humble opinion the whole games should have been set.

Also the equestrians should not be in London, it's of rural origins and therefore should be seen to contribute to the rural economic infrastructure, where ever!
		
Click to expand...

What so the week Burghley normally takes place? Because it is never muddy there...... did you see it in 2008??? Waterlogged didn't even cover it! It was a huge disgusting muddy boggy mess, I would have hated to see the state of the tradestand area after all the marquees were removed, I saw a lorry sunk up past its axle.


----------



## Judgemental (17 July 2012)

Kat said:



			What so the week Burghley normally takes place? Because it is never muddy there...... did you see it in 2008??? Waterlogged didn't even cover it! It was a huge disgusting muddy boggy mess, I would have hated to see the state of the tradestand area after all the marquees were removed, I saw a lorry sunk up past its axle.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, on average last week August first week September is a runner for most events. Normally the period harvest is in full swing too.


----------



## teapot (17 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			Yes, on average last week August first week September is a runner for most events. Normally the period harvest is in full swing too.
		
Click to expand...

The Olympics will be over by then - if they do postpone it'll still have to be run before the date of the closing ceremony. 

For those worrying about wearing wellies through London, don't be, you won't get stared at. For a start you see so many people wearing them for fashion anyway  and I've been through London in full riding kit alongside guys in full polo kit, no one cares


----------



## HashRouge (17 July 2012)

"Lord Coe says wear wellies"

I feel this should be the official motto of the London Olympics


----------



## teapot (17 July 2012)

HashRouge said:



			"Lord Coe says wear wellies"

I feel this should be the official motto of the London Olympics 

Click to expand...

Think they should release a t-shirt with that on the front and 'welcome to London 2012' on the back


----------



## mini-eventer (17 July 2012)

Seriously I know it has been bad but I wouln't consider going to Burghly or Badminton etc with out wellies so why the surprise?


----------



## HashRouge (17 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Think they should release a t-shirt with that on the front and 'welcome to London 2012' on the back 

Click to expand...

I would definitely buy one


----------



## Fools Motto (17 July 2012)

I 'thought' that someone had posted on here somewhere, that the going is very good, it is free draining and hilly. It is only muddy where the contractors have been driving in and out. Some recent youtube clips and photos look good!
I really really don't want to wear wellies! Let alone bring them up to london / or carry them about.

Anyway, weather is improving, getting hotter, drier and sunnier... so positive thoughts that Lord Coe is just covering his back rather than giving us instructions!!


----------



## teapot (17 July 2012)

The course itself is good and is hilly (and I've been reliably told it looks good too) but we all know how little it takes for walkways to become muddy and soggy, esepcially given the weather we've had. If the weather continues, the grass won't take long to turn to mud, which is what happens at every event going. 

It'll be no different at Greenwich and don't see why everyone seems to think differently?


----------



## Lami (17 July 2012)

Ive just seen the weather forecast on the news and apparently the jet stream, which has caused the wet cold weather, is moving northwards to where it should at this time of the year. This means warmer drier weather for the end of july in the south!!


----------



## Spudlet (17 July 2012)

Wearing your wellies is fine. This is London, nobody will care. I used to take the tube in full riding kit, including schooling whip, and nobody said a thing or even stared! Plus, I was there last weekend for a run, and loads of people were in wellies anyway - they are fashionable dahhlinks

Of course if anyone is too embarrassed to go in their wellies I will selflessly step into the breach and attend on their behalf for only a nominal fee...


----------



## Xander (17 July 2012)

I must say the only soggy bits I saw were around the stadium area (where contractors are still working setting up shops etc.).
I guess you just wear the gear you would to a normal event in similar weather. It's going to brighten up anyway 

I too have been on the tube in full riding gear and I second the "nobody gives a toss" observation. Apart from a couple of builders who did a double take. Poor sods


----------



## Judgemental (17 July 2012)

This whole scenario takes me out of my comfort zone. Especially as it's down a drive/track about a mile long and one only sees the postman ocassionally, from one day to the next, if one is unlucky. 

The thought of going to London wearing wellies, getting on the tube to goodness knows where. Likely in the rain, mud and umpteen thousand other people who don't really know where they are, a security force of recently unemployed, not knowing what they are doing or why - assuming any of them bother to turn up, to watch something that I believe should be in an entirely rural location fills me the greatest unease.  probably having to use the most awful Loos where mud and damp have been tramped. 

No doubt some well meaning soul on this board, will tell us how wonderful the loos are and that they have personally tested them! What are they going to be like after two weeks.

The mere thought of it all, is just too awful to contemplate for too long.

So Spudlet if I had tickets, but I don't, because the means of or place for purchase has passed me by, I would gladly give you the tickets. Indeed I would probably pay you to take them.


----------



## CalllyH (17 July 2012)

oh bore off Judgemental!

Whether we have to wear wellies or not its going to be fantastic.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (17 July 2012)

What really riles me is the Shooting centre 15 million £££ 3 million££££ to demolish it after the Games WHY WASNT THE MONEY SPENT AT BISLEY


----------



## Sussexbythesea (17 July 2012)

Funnily enough when I was travelling back through London this evening I noticed quite a few people wearing fancy designer rubber wellies - god knows why but they were. Also noticed someone on the tube with some designer bag with two pairs of new wellies in it. Can't recalll the designer but the wellies looked pretty ordinary.

Just got a new pair of Le Chameau so I should fit in OK


----------



## oldvic (17 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			This whole scenario takes me out of my comfort zone. Especially as it's down a drive/track about a mile long and one only sees the postman ocassionally, from one day to the next, if one is unlucky. 

The thought of going to London wearing wellies, getting on the tube to goodness knows where. Likely in the rain, mud and umpteen thousand other people who don't really know where they are, a security force of recently unemployed, not knowing what they are doing or why - assuming any of them bother to turn up, to watch something that I believe should be in an entirely rural location fills me the greatest unease.  probably having to use the most awful Loos where mud and damp have been tramped. 

No doubt some well meaning soul on this board, will tell us how wonderful the loos are and that they have personally tested them! What are they going to be like after two weeks.

The mere thought of it all, is just too awful to contemplate for too long.

So Spudlet if I had tickets, but I don't, because the means of or place for purchase has passed me by, I would gladly give you the tickets. Indeed I would probably pay you to take them.
		
Click to expand...


If you are not going then you will have no need to worry about the loos or whether someone will actually give a damn what you are wearing. People in Welles won't look any more ridiculous than boys whose jeans are struggling with gravity and hoping that some part of their anatomy will keep them up or girls that put leggings under a skirt and only use the top third of the skirt anyway.
As to whether the horses will gallop through a bit of mud - that is what horses do and the risk of injury is far greater on firm ground. They could just as easily tread on something in their own field especially if it is by a road as people will chuck bottles and drop things anywhere, including on bridle ways and rights of way throughout the country. The horses will be quite unconcerned that their competition is in the city so let's enjoy the build up and take what comes.


----------



## welshone (17 July 2012)

Was at Greenwich Park yesterday and I walked all round without wellies no problem!


----------



## acw295 (17 July 2012)

I can't wait and I love my wellies, no bother wearing them in London town  its only a bit of mud - won't kill us.

Quite frankly when you've been from Euston to Elephant & Castle by tube dressed as Minnie Mouse you've no shame left anyway


----------



## galaxy (17 July 2012)

Judgemental you are getting rather tiresome!  Greenwich is going to be used now whether you like it or not.

I was chatting to someone who was at Greenwich Saturday who said the ground looked good.  If the news is also to be believed, the rain is meant to bog off soon so the going may end up being absolutely perfect!

I did have to chuckle that the 2 venues where wellies are recommended are Dorney and Greenwich!  The 2 sports I have tickets for?  Eventing and Rowing!!  lol!


----------



## CalllyH (17 July 2012)

well said old vic, I tried to put it more eloquently as you have but couldnt be bothered to waste my time!


----------



## Boulty (17 July 2012)

With the weather as it has been I'd've been shocked NOT to be going in wellies tbh, thus I shall be proudly squished into the tube in my mud splattered wellies  (If I erm get that far, going with my claustrophobic mother so we may end up walking there if ridiculously busy!) I think it's great that the venue is so close to the rest of the games (I may not be saying that after experiencing the loveliness of travelling there but then none of the other venues on offer in a more erm "rural" setting would have been ideal for getting to anyway given that rural roads aren't known for their wonderful ability to cope with high volumes of traffic) Can't believe how close it is now!


----------



## Xander (17 July 2012)

Well done chaps/chapesses - that's the true GB spirit (apologies to any tough French/German/Japanese/Kiwi/USA/Other out there)
You'll all have a grand time


----------



## Judgemental (17 July 2012)

galaxy said:



			Judgemental you are getting rather tiresome!  Greenwich is going to be used now whether you like it or not.

I was chatting to someone who was at Greenwich Saturday who said the ground looked good.  If the news is also to be believed, the rain is meant to bog off soon so the going may end up being absolutely perfect!

I did have to chuckle that the 2 venues where wellies are recommended are Dorney and Greenwich!  The 2 sports I have tickets for?  Eventing and Rowing!!  lol!
		
Click to expand...

Galaxy, have I made any comment about you personally? I consider your comment to be personally offensive.

Are you suggesting one is not entitled to an opinion?

I shall be drawing your post to the attention of the Fat Controller by way of a formal complaint.


----------



## galaxy (17 July 2012)

I am sorry if you are offended.  I don't feel I wrote anything that harsh.  If TFC sees it that way I will take it on the chin.

I am certainly not the only person on this thread to have commented on the tone of your posts.  If anything you have singled mine out.  

You are perfectly entitled to comment on any post.  I just feel that many are very much looking forward to seeing the events at Greenwich and you are trying to put a dampner on it.  

I do understand your feelings about Greenwich. Honestly?  No I wouldn't have put the equestrian events there either, but I feel it is too late to do anything about it now so we may as well sit back and enjoy it.


----------



## Xander (17 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			Galaxy, have I made any comment about you personally? I consider your comment to be personally offensive.

Are you suggesting one is not entitled to an opinion?

I shall be drawing your post to the attention of the Fat Controller by way of a formal complaint.
		
Click to expand...

Well, if you are entitled to an opinion then so is Galaxy. All s/he said was that you are getting rather tiresome. I concur. 
You can save TFC a job by shopping us both at the same time.


----------



## Goya (17 July 2012)

welshone said:



			Was at Greenwich Park yesterday and I walked all round without wellies no problem!
		
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## Judgemental (17 July 2012)

The rules of this board specifically exclude personal comments that are offensive, especially where the party against whom the comment is made, has not made any comment about or to the poster concerned. The Fat Controller has been informed.


----------



## Superhot (17 July 2012)

I was at Greenwich yesterday, and found it awesome.  Those lucky enough to have tickets will have a fantastic experience, and even those who can only watch it on the tele will love it!!!  Can't wait for the 30th.  If it's wet I'll wear boots, if not, then my trainers.  Just common sense really...


----------



## CalllyH (17 July 2012)

Neeenaw neenaw that's the sound of the bore police coming


----------



## Swirlymurphy (18 July 2012)

Everyone is entitled to their opinions, and to share them in the appropriate manner.  However Judgemental, I do feel that you are being deliberately provocative by posting on the same subject on different threads all over the place.  It is to be expected, therefore, that people will become slightly terse in their response.  If you feel offended, then that is a shame and of course you are entitled to report any post you want.  

The great shame about this country is that we/the press are a nation of nay-sayers who cannot let any event or occasion go without being negative about it.  That shouldn't stop constructive analytical thinking, however the public/we should also be allowed to celebrate the event and to be able to get caught up in the excitement of it all.  You may not be excited, I suspect you are not, but please could we just be allowed to be enthusiastic in peace? 

Is Greenwich ideal? No, but then nowhere is ideal.
Are the ground conditions safe?  As good as anywhere else and better than many other events.
Are the organisers complacent? Of course they're not.
Are there contingency plans?  Of course there are.
Will it be busy on the roads/public transport?  Of course, just like any other major event.
Do we need to wear wellies?  Yes like at any other horse trials.  Although if the weather improves as forecast they may not be needed.

Onwards and upwards people, let's enjoy the games and hope that the IOC decide to keep eventing in for the future.


----------



## Judgemental (18 July 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			Everyone is entitled to their opinions, and to share them in the appropriate manner.  However Judgemental, I do feel that you are being deliberately provocative by posting on the same subject on different threads all over the place.  It is to be expected, therefore, that people will become slightly terse in their response.  If you feel offended, then that is a shame and of course you are entitled to report any post you want.  

The great shame about this country is that we/the press are a nation of nay-sayers who cannot let any event or occasion go without being negative about it.  That shouldn't stop constructive analytical thinking, however the public/we should also be allowed to celebrate the event and to be able to get caught up in the excitement of it all.  You may not be excited, I suspect you are not, but please could we just be allowed to be enthusiastic in peace? 

Is Greenwich ideal? No, but then nowhere is ideal.
Are the ground conditions safe?  As good as anywhere else and better than many other events.
Are the organisers complacent? Of course they're not.
Are there contingency plans?  Of course there are.
Will it be busy on the roads/public transport?  Of course, just like any other major event.
Do we need to wear wellies?  Yes like at any other horse trials.  Although if the weather improves as forecast they may not be needed.

Onwards and upwards people, let's enjoy the games and hope that the IOC decide to keep eventing in for the future.
		
Click to expand...

I have posted against various different subject threads. Indeed I have only started one thread - The Loos, which is perfectly reasonable, bearing in mind some 50,000 people are expected to attend.

That said, you will see under that thread my views as to the way in which urban decision takers have set the Equestrian Olympics in a Surburban London Park, which is at odds with any consideration for the rural economic infrastructure. 

I predict that by the time the games come to an end, the issue of having the Equestrians at Greenwich and the plight of the farmers, the lack of support for the rural economy will be writ large by the media and press generally.


----------



## criso (18 July 2012)

Really I wouldn't worry about wearing wellies on the tube, I regularly wear all sorts of horsey clothing getting between work, home and the yard on a variety of london trains, buses and tubes and no one pays the slightest bit of attention.

I'll probably wear the boots I'm wearing around the yard at the moment.


----------



## Judgemental (18 July 2012)

criso said:



			Really I wouldn't worry about wearing wellies on the tube, I regularly wear all sorts of horsey clothing getting between work, home and the yard on a variety of london trains, buses and tubes and no one pays the slightest bit of attention.

I'll probably wear the boots I'm wearing around the yard at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

No I would not worry either.

But it is traditional rural footwear and fundamentally the Urban Decision makers who set the Equestrian Olympics at Greenwich are through that simple act, are causing rural people who have to make their way to Greenwich and are causing them through necessity, to make a personal public statement on public transport as to their origins and destiny.

Perhaps when they leave Greenwich, covered in mud and wish to go into a shop or where ever, and leave a trail of mud across the floor, they may not be welcome.


----------



## millitiger (18 July 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			Everyone is entitled to their opinions, and to share them in the appropriate manner.  However Judgemental, I do feel that you are being deliberately provocative by posting on the same subject on different threads all over the place.  It is to be expected, therefore, that people will become slightly terse in their response.  If you feel offended, then that is a shame and of course you are entitled to report any post you want.  

The great shame about this country is that we/the press are a nation of nay-sayers who cannot let any event or occasion go without being negative about it.  That shouldn't stop constructive analytical thinking, however the public/we should also be allowed to celebrate the event and to be able to get caught up in the excitement of it all.  You may not be excited, I suspect you are not, but please could we just be allowed to be enthusiastic in peace? 

Is Greenwich ideal? No, but then nowhere is ideal.
Are the ground conditions safe?  As good as anywhere else and better than many other events.
Are the organisers complacent? Of course they're not.
Are there contingency plans?  Of course there are.
Will it be busy on the roads/public transport?  Of course, just like any other major event.
Do we need to wear wellies?  Yes like at any other horse trials.  Although if the weather improves as forecast they may not be needed.

Onwards and upwards people, let's enjoy the games and hope that the IOC decide to keep eventing in for the future.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, excellent post. 

100% agree


----------



## Swirlymurphy (18 July 2012)

Oh for goodness' sake, no-one is making fools of anyone, and do you not think they might have thought of the number of loos?  

And as for the rural vs city argument, LOCOG needed to show that eventing can be part of an urban Olympics to safeguard eventing's participation in future games as not every host nation has the kind of rural infrastructure that the UK has.  That's just one reason why Greenwich and not somewhere else, and there are plenty of others.  There are also plenty of rural businesses benefitting from the Games wherever they were going to be held in the UK.

Roll on the 27th and the start of the equestrian competition.


----------



## mtj (18 July 2012)

Oh Judgemental.

Totally agree that you have a right to free speech.  However, I genuinely do not believe that the Olympic movement is about the urbanisation of sport.  Equestrianism is at risk of being dropped as an Olympic sport.  Organisers HAVE to demonstrate how this activity can operate integrally (ie close to the main action) and leave a site that has other uses for non equestrian  societies.

I would love to have seen a state of the art national training centre, but sports funding wise, retention of Olympic status is more important.

The urban/country debate is irrelevant.


----------



## Tillypup (18 July 2012)

We will all be fine, the "country look" is still fashionable isn't it so we won't look out of place on the trains/in the city with our Barbours/Puffas/wellies/country boots!!!


----------



## Jenni_ (18 July 2012)

Just all wear your horsey stuff - no biggie.

You will stink the tube out, people will faint / get off, and your journey will be left with like minded people to chat to who don't understand what they fuss was about


----------



## Spudlet (18 July 2012)

JM for goodness sake, what do you think London is like? I used to go round the supermarket, in Tooting Broadway, in my horse poo-smeared riding gear, and nobody. Cared. At. All. I get more grief in the shops here in Norfolk (I was once followed around Waitrose by a lady with a broom)

Good grief, I go to meetings in my Tuffas Ok, I give them a wipe first, but really, nobody has ever thrown anything at me. It's London, not Beirut!


----------



## criso (18 July 2012)

Jenni_ said:



			Just all wear your horsey stuff - no biggie.

You will stink the tube out, people will faint / get off, and your journey will be left with like minded people to chat to who don't understand what they fuss was about 

Click to expand...

Believe me there are far worse smells on the tube than horsey smells and Londoners will do their usual combination of don't get involved and too world weary and cyncial to raise an eyebrow at anything.

Though I do push my luck by taking bags of stable rugs that smell of wee home on the bus (very inner city bit of north london) to wash.


----------



## weevil (18 July 2012)

Spudlet said:



			JM for goodness sake, what do you think London is like? I used to go round the supermarket, in Tooting broadway, in my horse poo-smeared riding gear, and nobody. Cared. At. All.
		
Click to expand...

I think I used to go round the same supermarket when I lived in Tooting and *shock horror* used the underground to get to and from riding lessons. In fact, even when I went into the supermarket covered in mud and with blood on my face following an unscheduled dismount, still nobody cared.


----------



## Spudlet (18 July 2012)

weevil said:



			I think I used to go round the same supermarket when I lived in Tooting and *shock horror* used the underground to get to and from riding lessons. In fact, even when I went into the supermarket covered in mud and with blood on my face following an unscheduled dismount, still nobody cared.
		
Click to expand...

The Sainsburys right outside the tube? I never saw another horsey person when I lived there! I wish we'd overlapped, that would have been cool. I was there 2006-8.

I used to ride at Vauxhall either before or after work, and muck out etc too - and the pony was a mucky little devil, so 'eau de cheval' was my perfume of choice back in the day. Seriously, nobody will give two hoots. London people try not to ever look at people anyway. Sometimes when I'm back there I accidentally make eye-contact on the Tube and being Norfolk-indoctrinated I smile - v awkward, people instantly have me down as a nut for doing that

Eventing has, as I understand it, teetered on the edge of losing Olympic status a few times, so I think if Greenwich can prove that you can run it as part of the main Games rather than out on a limb - good stuff. I wish the event every success, and I wish I was going!


----------



## weevil (18 July 2012)

That's the one. Think I must have just missed you - I moved to Cambridge in 2006. 
TBH I think during the olympics that the usual commuters will be so fed up of having to wait even longer to squeeze themselves onto even more crowded trains that they will neither notice nor care what people are wearing on their feet...

As others have said, surely it is better to have the equestrian events at Greenwich than not at all? The venue is not going to change now so instead of whinging about it why not just be thankful you have got tickets (which is more than I have managed to do) and make the best of it.


----------



## undertheweather (18 July 2012)

Some days, when I am walking up Regent Street to my office in Mayfair in the rain, I feel the odd one out to be NOT wearing wellies. They are really a must have, you know.


----------



## Superhot (18 July 2012)

When I came to my VST last Monday, I was wearing my boots (trousers tucked in to them).  I travelled from Suffolk by car, ditched it in Wellin, then caught 2 buses to get to Greenwich.  I was carrying a little rescue dog which I handed on to someone at Greenwich, so I was too concerned for him to worry about what I looked like!  Anyway, I wasn't aware of people staring at me, in fact, some people were very friendly because of the dog.  If it doesn't rain much more, I will wear the issued trainers or my waterproof walking shoes.  My feet ached after wearing my boots for 14 hours, my fault, I should have changed them for the drive home...


----------



## Brambridge04 (18 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			Galaxy, have I made any comment about you personally? I consider your comment to be personally offensive.

Are you suggesting one is not entitled to an opinion?

I shall be drawing your post to the attention of the Fat Controller by way of a formal complaint.
		
Click to expand...

Judgemental, the comment "tiresome" isn't offensive, it is factual. All you appear to have done is whinge and in MY opinion, are looking for controversy.


----------



## Thistle (18 July 2012)

Brambridge04 said:



			Judgemental, the comment "tiresome" isn't offensive, it is factual. All you appear to have done is whinge and in MY opinion, are looking for controversy.
		
Click to expand...

agree


----------



## Count Oggy (18 July 2012)

Hairy Old Cob said:



			What really riles me is the Shooting centre 15 million £££ 3 million££££ to demolish it after the Games WHY WASNT THE MONEY SPENT AT BISLEY

Click to expand...

Too true. It's hardly miles out of London either like Badminton or Burghley. I'll be staying with my Dad before the games. He and his brother are just as mad as you.


----------



## hairycob (19 July 2012)

I wonder if Judgemental is a Dutch ragwort lover - that's the last thread I saw where the offensive comments rule was shouted about for no good reason. Is running the games at Greenwich threatening any cinnabar moths?


----------



## Joeyjojo (19 July 2012)

For those concerned about travelling in wellies, there are a couple of shops in Greenwich that sell them (they are the latest thing to commute in when it's raining).

There are a lovely pair of English flag hunters in the window of one.... So tempting!!

PS there are all sorts of people in London, one of the best things about the capital is because of that no-one gives two hoots what you wear!! 

I'm often found at the supermarkets in Greenwich with muddied boots, hay and molasses lick all over me (why does my horse lick it then dribble all over me?) and no one has batted an eyelid


----------



## Judgemental (19 July 2012)

Joeyjojo said:



			For those concerned about travelling in wellies, there are a couple of shops in Greenwich that sell them (they are the latest thing to commute in when it's raining).

There are a lovely pair of English flag hunters in the window of one.... So tempting!!

PS there are all sorts of people in London, one of the best things about the capital is because of that no-one gives two hoots what you wear!! 

I'm often found at the supermarkets in Greenwich with muddied boots, hay and molasses lick all over me (why does my horse lick it then dribble all over me?) and no one has batted an eyelid 

Click to expand...

So Joeyjojo, how much is all this going to cost, the tickets, the travel to Greenwich and I am told one cannot take a picnic so presumably one has to buy food and drink at Greenwich? 

It would be very interesting if a fellow poster, who is going, would like to detail their financial outlay on their attendance, there and by they time they return home?


----------



## Brambridge04 (19 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			So Joeyjojo, how much is all this going to cost, the tickets, the travel to Greenwich and I am told one cannot take a picnic so presumably one has to buy food and drink at Greenwich? 

It would be very interesting if a fellow poster, who is going, would like to detail their financial outlay on their attendance, there and by they time they return home?

Click to expand...

Sorry, the olympics cannot be on everyones doorstep, im sure if held elsewhere someone else would complain. You always get one.

Not sure where olympics is being held next, however perhaps put a bid in yourself for the arrangement of it all, seeing as your such an expert!


----------



## Spudlet (19 July 2012)

Remind me JM - how is it any of your business how people choose to spend their money? 

Rather impolite to pose such a question if you ask me - I was always told that talking openly about money was rather vulgar...


----------



## mtj (19 July 2012)

Spudlet said:



			Remind me JM - how is it any of your business how people choose to spend their money? 

Rather impolite to pose such a question if you ask me - I was always told that talking openly about money was rather vulgar...
		
Click to expand...

Like


----------



## Judgemental (19 July 2012)

Brambridge04 said:



			Sorry, the olympics cannot be on everyones doorstep, im sure if held elsewhere someone else would complain. You always get one.

Not sure where olympics is being held next, however perhaps put a bid in yourself for the arrangement of it all, seeing as your such an expert!
		
Click to expand...

It is surprising that you are not aware that the 2016 Olympic Games are being hosted by Brazil in Rio de Janeiro.

The Equestrian Olympics will take place at the National Equestrian Center which is located in the Deodoro cluster in close proximity to the Modern Pentathlon venue, on the south portion of the Vila Militar. The venue will be expanded for the games and fully integrated into the Deodoro facilities of the Olympic Training Center, providing an already important base for equestrian sport in Brazil.

The National Equestrian Centre is17 kilometres from the Olympic Village.

Now there's enlightened thinking, an existing equestrian centre and the existing facilities to be expanded and to be maintained on a permanent basis which is costing $10.7 million.

I may well consider 'flying down to Rio' simply to look at that outstanding initiative.


----------



## mtj (19 July 2012)

Guess the Brazilians don't have HS2 to contend with.

Thinking of joining you on the Brazil trip though.  Week at the Olympics, followed by the Amazon, sounds rather good to me.  I started working on the OH some time ago...


----------



## Brambridge04 (19 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			It is surprising that you are not aware that the 2016 Olympic Games are being hosted by Brazil in Rio de Janeiro.

The Equestrian Olympics will take place at the National Equestrian Center which is located in the Deodoro cluster in close proximity to the Modern Pentathlon venue, on the south portion of the Vila Militar. The venue will be expanded for the games and fully integrated into the Deodoro facilities of the Olympic Training Center, providing an already important base for equestrian sport in Brazil.

The National Equestrian Centre is17 kilometres from the Olympic Village.

Now there's enlightened thinking, an existing equestrian centre and the existing facilities to be expanded and to be maintained on a permanent basis which is costing $10.7 million.

I may well consider 'flying down to Rio' simply to look at that outstanding initiative.
		
Click to expand...

But look at the costs of travel! flying to rio! tut tut, and what if you've only got trainser shoes and wellies, you'd need flipflops and sandles!


----------



## Swirlymurphy (19 July 2012)

I'm not sure about those Brazilian loos either


----------



## Judgemental (19 July 2012)

Brambridge04 said:



			But look at the costs of travel! flying to rio! tut tut, and what if you've only got trainser shoes and wellies, you'd need flipflops and sandles!
		
Click to expand...

Then I will be appropriately kitted out to romp down the Copacabana Beach, or better still  take myself off to Guarujá which is famous for it's many beaches and a quick 353 kilometres from São Paulo. 

Swirly, Brazilian loos now there you have a very interesting point.......


----------



## Tillypup (19 July 2012)

Tickets - £55 each, plus £5 for my daughter - £170.

Return train tickets from Colchester for 4, inc booking fee - £61. Travelcards to get around London are included in the ticket price.

Food - we'll be taking some sandwiches and snacks with us, small cooler bag inside rucksack - £10 -£20??

Empty water bottles - got plenty of those to choose from to take with us!!

Wellies, wet weather gear, Team GB facepaint (!!!!) suncream, sun hats etc etc already have so no outlay.

Obviously we are going to buy some merchandise but I'm sure we won't spend as much there as we would at some of the trade stands at events!

Yes the tickets are more expensive than most events, though nothing like "the old days" when you could get into Burghley for £20 per car no matter how many you had stuffed in!! I've just checked and cross country day at Burghley this year costs £26 to get in per person.

I was dead impressed with the train ticket price, especially considering we are getting a train at around 7am, oh, the train ticket is also an open return.

I'm happy to provide receipts etc etc to back this up, I'll even take some pictures of the pack up lunch I'll be taking with me! I'm sure we will buy some food whilst we are there too, but then we normally do this at an event as well!!


----------



## Gorgeous George (19 July 2012)

Judgemental I will be going to the xc for the cost of my ticket (£55), I live in Essex and commute into London so already have a season ticket that will get me to Stratford, I will then use the free travelcard to get from Stratford to Greenwich on the DLR (in my wellies of course!)

I will be taking an empty water bottle with me as there are free water fountains in the venue and I will be taking a small lunch and some nibbles to keep me going - the only restriction on food was that you couldn't take an excessive amount.

As I said above I already commute into London through Stratford every day, so I will have to suffer extra crowded trains and delays, but on Mon 30th it will definately be a case of 'if you can't beat em join em' and I intend to have a GREAT time!


----------



## teapot (19 July 2012)

Regarding Rio, if people think London's not safe, their eyes will be open in 2016...

I can also assure people that Olympic security is alive and well - had to fight it into my own uni library yesterday!


----------



## combat_claire (19 July 2012)

teapot said:



			I can also assure people that Olympic security is alive and well - had to fight it into my own uni library yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

A student visiting the library, sounds might suspicious to me!!!!!


----------



## combat_claire (19 July 2012)

Someone said you would normally take and wear wellies to a normal three day event; this is true but remember at a normal three day event you would also have access to your vehicle parked relatively close at hand and not be restricted to the items you are able to fit into a small backpack.


----------



## galaxy (19 July 2012)

You CAN take food in with you! Just a 'reasonable' amount! Little vague, but I'm sure a normal sized pack lunch will be fine! 

Olympics is going to cost me about the same as going to Olympia. Not a big deal!


----------



## Judgemental (19 July 2012)

combat_claire said:



			Someone said you would normally take and wear wellies to a normal three day event; this is true but remember at a normal three day event you would also have access to your vehicle parked relatively close at hand and not be restricted to the items you are able to fit into a small backpack.
		
Click to expand...

Claire you are right on the button, my sentiments exactly, quite and to the point.

I also like to have a monster picnic awaiting in the vehicle in the car park afterwards. Always develop quite an appetite and serious thirst after walking the course, especially if it's hot! Also to entertain friends and acquaintances. Along with having a little snooze before setting off for home.

I would like to take this opportunity of saying in all recent Olympics the equestrian facilities are still in use and standing, as is planned for Brazil with a $10.7 million investment. 

Does anybody know why it is all going to be taken down after the Olympics at Greenwich?


----------



## acw295 (19 July 2012)

Trip to Olympics costing me no more than my usual trip to Badminton!

Ticket = £55
Travel = Train £13.80, £0 tube (free travelcard) and £8 taxi (from my house to station)
Food/Drinks - £20 max

The fuel alone to Badminton is approx £40, plus £36 ticket and parking, food etc.......


----------



## Tillypup (19 July 2012)

combat_claire said:



			Someone said you would normally take and wear wellies to a normal three day event; this is true but remember at a normal three day event you would also have access to your vehicle parked relatively close at hand and not be restricted to the items you are able to fit into a small backpack.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I bought my husband a ticket! He's very handy at carrying stuff without complaining!


----------



## Wishful (19 July 2012)

combat_claire said:



			Someone said you would normally take and wear wellies to a normal three day event; this is true but remember at a normal three day event you would also have access to your vehicle parked relatively close at hand and not be restricted to the items you are able to fit into a small backpack.
		
Click to expand...

Take it you've always got lucky on your Burghley/Badminton car parks. The only time my car's been in easy walking distance was the year I woke up painfully early when home alone and was at the Burghley gates by 7.30.  Other than that, it's generally been several miles hike through ankle deep mud - so hoiked a heavy rucksack full of layers for the entire day.


----------



## Catcus (19 July 2012)

I would just about get the tube in wellies, but I draw the line at getting a flight and a days sightseeing in them! And I really don't want to carry them in my hand luggage/backpack, it'll be heavy enough as it is with travel essentials. We'll just have to get wet feet and scrape the mud off before traveling home. 

As for costs, I try not to think about it as flights and hotels are not cheap in Olympic fever!


----------



## combat_claire (19 July 2012)

Wishful, my parents  live 20mins from Burghley so tend to leave early and get a good spot, even better when in trade car park as an alliance volunteer!


----------



## Joeyjojo (19 July 2012)

Umm wow, wasn't really expecting that response to a post just aimed at putting people's mind at rest. 

Judgemental I don't actually think your cost argument stacks up. Cost of the ticket is irrelevant in the context of urban vs rural setting as I'd be £55 either way. So it's down to cost of travel, which is very heavily subsidised (the train tickets were very cheap) and certainly no more expensive than the cost of driving with exorbitant petrol costs.

Then you've got cost of food - again this is irrelevant as its not the fact that it's in Greenwich that means you can't take in food, more its the security risk they are trying to mitigate therefore the same rules would apply in either urban or rural setting. 

You cannot compare the Olympics to a trip to Badminton etc as the high profile nature if the event means the security and set up has to be very different.


----------



## omshowjumper (19 July 2012)

Pretty sure if its wet the majority will be wearing wellies, unless they fancy wet feet!! 
And in reply about the whole cost of things, it sure is going to be cheaper than going to brazil!

I was lucky enough to get tickets to the SJ final, and I don't think food etc will be any dearer than the likes of burghley or any other place where food and drink is ridiculously marked up, i remember paying like a fiver for a pimms and lemonade which was weak as anything!!
but hey its a once in a lifetime event! SO I'm going and planning on having a great time like I'm sure we all will!


----------



## rhino (19 July 2012)

Has no-one ever tried to get around London on marathon day? I'd much rather be crammed in a tube carriage with general horsey types than sweaty lycra clad runners


----------



## MerrySherryRider (20 July 2012)

So nice to see how many of you have real British spirit. Don your wellies, grab the sandwiches and thoroughly enjoy the whole spectacle.

There'll always be one whinger in the camp. Good job he wasn't around in 1939 or else the outcome of WW11 might be been defeat.


----------



## Sleighfarer (20 July 2012)

I think the good news is that wellie-donning may not be necessary as it is set to be hot and dry next week and into the weekend. The chances of it being under water are quite small, I would say.

I was in Greenwich yesterday and the workmen in the cafes are being replaced by girls with walkie talkies, though I have got to say Blackheath still looks a bit like a building site. 

The solders look pretty fed up with their new job.


----------



## Kat (20 July 2012)

Catcus said:



			I would just about get the tube in wellies, but I draw the line at getting a flight and a days sightseeing in them! And I really don't want to carry them in my hand luggage/backpack, it'll be heavy enough as it is with travel essentials. We'll just have to get wet feet and scrape the mud off before traveling home. 

As for costs, I try not to think about it as flights and hotels are not cheap in Olympic fever!
		
Click to expand...

Can I suggest a better option than wellies? Wear your hiking boots (if you don't have a pair you can buy Hi-Tec (or similar) ones pretty cheaply in sports or outdoor shops. Then buy a cheap pair of stop-twos or snow gaiters (cost £5 - £20). 

You can wear the boots on your flight and they will be the most comfortable thing for sightseeing. They should also be waterproof (if you buy fabric ones and they aren't waterproof lined then use nickwax spray to waterproof them). They won't look out of place with jeans or trousers and when you get to greenwich pop the gaiters/stop-twos on to keep your trousers clean and dry and to stop the wet/mud from going in the top of your hiking boots. They are also small and light to carry.


----------



## Honey08 (20 July 2012)

What a funny thread!!  Judgemental is raining on the Olympics more than the weather!  I'm not overly impressed by the olympics, and am looking forward to Burghley much more, but why knock the enthusiasm of those that are looking forward to going to the Olympics?  I hope you all have a lovely time, and I'm sure everyone will cope with the mud and toilets, plus anything else that is slightly "out of the normal".

I think its hard to say that London should have kept the equestrian facilities, and that everyone else has.  Did Hong Kong?  I thought their XC was over a golf course?  The rest of the equestrian facilities there were at the race course and already there.  All our competitors found it disappointing not to be with the real heart of the olympics in Beijing - that was why they were so set on having the equestrian events in central london..  

As for Rio, it will be an interesting Olympics.  Its a beautiful city, but extremely poor and dangerous in certain areas.  Also the olympics will be taking place in their winter - I've been there  several times in July when it has poured down and been cold there too!  You certainly wouldn't be on the beach..


----------



## Luci07 (20 July 2012)

Xander said:



			I must say the only soggy bits I saw were around the stadium area (where contractors are still working setting up shops etc.).
I guess you just wear the gear you would to a normal event in similar weather. It's going to brighten up anyway 

I too have been on the tube in full riding gear and I second the "nobody gives a toss" observation. Apart from a couple of builders who did a double take. Poor sods 

Click to expand...

Whoaaaaa..did you say.....shops?!!!  I thought there were no stands? 

Or is it just Maccie Ds???


----------



## Sleighfarer (20 July 2012)

Luci07 said:



			Whoaaaaa..did you say.....shops?!!!  I thought there were no stands? 

Or is it just Maccie Ds???
		
Click to expand...

Shops selling Olympic souvenirs


----------



## finbarrk (21 July 2012)

The weather forecast is looking good. There mightn't be any need for wellies.


----------



## amyneave (22 July 2012)

galaxy said:



			Olympics is going to cost me about the same as going to Olympia. Not a big deal!
		
Click to expand...

Same, except train tickets are cheaper!!!


----------

